# PraziPro for Internal Parasites



## Penguin88 (Mar 23, 2016)

Hello. I purchased a pregnant female swordtail about two weeks ago, I began to suspect she had parasites because I noticed she had long, white, stringy poo. She just had her fry and now I am sure she does... she is rail thin now, even though I feed her plenty. I went ahead and removed my carbon and dosed the tank with prazipro. My question is... will prazipro in the water be enough to eliminate her infection? I thought I read that prazipro in the water helps with internal parasites in marine fish but not freshwater. I have had quite a few different puffers before, some fresh and some salt, and they often would come in with internal parasites so I would soak their frozen food in a solution of prazipro and it almost always cured the infection (it was just hard if they had stopped eating, especially since the prazipro food was apparently less palatable). My question... This girl is still eating ravenously. I feed this girl flakes, should I soak her flakes in a prazipro solution before feeding her? Maybe in the treated tank water? Anyone have ideas on how to treat her? Poor thing looks awful.


----------

